# Fluval spec v lighting upgrade



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I saw somewhere where the watts per gallon rule goes out the window for smaller tanks anyway.

Myself,I am using a planted+ 16" to cover just the tank portion of my spec V,but I need to pull and trim pretty badly right now,and mine is low tech.

with more intensity,the 2 shortened photo periods will work well to keep down the algae.I try to keep a 4 hr siesta period on mine.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry, posted to the wrong thread! But I saw a nice fluval spec that switched lights on this forum this week. The light looked like it belongs on the spec.

Found it! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ce-fluval-spec-light-upgrade-replacement.html


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

I was wondering about the light I have though!


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Julie7778 said:


> I was wondering about the light I have though!


I'd stick with the one bulb if it were me. Try it for a month and see what happens. There is no way anyone can know for sure because it depends on the plants, the nutrients in the water column, amount of time, etc. I can say that I usually work around whatever light I use. If it is very strong PAR, I'll add more ferts and do more water changes. If it is lower PAR, I'll lessen ferts and possibly water changes. 

I've had ultra high light on plants and made it work by making major water changes weekly. Lately I'm trying to keep lower light so I can do less work. I have a 4 watt LED on my 5g fluval Chi for about 6 hrs/day. That's probably equal to about a 8-10 watt CFL. Not sure how that compares to a T5. My plants are all low light in that tank. Anubias, swords, pothos.


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

AWolf said:


> I'd stick with the one bulb if it were me. Try it for a month and see what happens. There is no way anyone can know for sure because it depends on the plants, the nutrients in the water column, amount of time, etc. I can say that I usually work around whatever light I use. If it is very strong PAR, I'll add more ferts and do more water changes. If it is lower PAR, I'll lessen ferts and possibly water changes.
> 
> I've had ultra high light on plants and made it work by making major water changes weekly. Lately I'm trying to keep lower light so I can do less work. I have a 4 watt LED on my 5g fluval Chi for about 6 hrs/day. That's probably equal to about a 8-10 watt CFL. Not sure how that compares to a T5. My plants are all low light in that tank. Anubias, swords, pothos.


Do you know if I have high PAR or low? Thank you for all the information


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Julie7778 said:


> Do you know if I have high PAR or low? Thank you for all the information


There is a 'sticky' post in the lighting section that lists [email protected] for some T5's. That will probably help you out. I'd google your bulb for PAR, (if you haven't already), and see if anyone has tested your particular bulb, if the sticky doesn't have yours listed.


----------

